# Liquid proof coating inside a drawer



## Eac67gt (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have a crazy question. The project is a cat litter box cabinet. My niece wants me to build her a two level litter box cabinet. Picture if you would basically 4 cubes all in one unit. Each cube would have a litter box in it. She wants the litter boxes to sit in trays/shallow drawers on slides so they can be easily pulled out a worked on.
The question is what would you recommend that I can paint/coat the inside of these shallow drawers so if urine gets down in them it won't leak down through?
I know kind of sounds crazy but I love my niece and said I would kick the idea around. 
Wasn't sure if regular polyurethane or spar urethane would do the trick or if I should go as far as a 2 part clear epoxy on it.
Again to me kind of sounds like a crazy project but it is a project and I guess there is a lot of crazy ones.

Your input would be greatly appreciated,
Ed


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

OB poly or paint will do it. Several coats, especially with poly, to completely seal the wood.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Have you considered using plastic bins inside the drawers?


----------



## Eac67gt (Apr 5, 2017)

The kitty litter boxes are covered, two part units. There is little door in front where they enter. Apparently they manage to get their urine out around the edges or out the door. I've accepted the fact that no matter what is done they'll make a mess. Not being a cat owner I have hard time hard time understanding how to really solve all her problems. I know there is limited space so it needs to be stacked but I digress. In building this I am just looking for ways to keep their happy little liquids from soaking into wood and taking on that odor.

I will have to search and see if I can find a plastic bin to fit dimensions.
I originally just considered OSU55'so suggestion and paint and clear coat with poly.
Like I said no matter what I don't see anything being full proof.

Thanks for everyone's input. I will have to take some pics and let you know what I do.

Ed


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

How about making the draws out of melamine?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

People make large plywood aquariums using 2 part epoxy paint with great success.
You could also try flex seal. I've been reading up on it and even though it's a "as seen on tv" product, people have had success with pond sealing with it.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Melamine could work, if you seal all inside corners with 100% silicone and all exposed edges with edge banding. That's a pretty good idea, actually.

That flex seal stuff would absolutely be water proof, but I would be worried about the cats' claws tearing it up. It's not very durable in my experience.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

> ...Not being a cat owner I have hard time hard time understanding how to really solve all her problems.
> 
> ...
> Like I said no matter what I don t see anything being full proof.
> ...


The only foolproof solution is to get rid of the cats…


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

In building this I am just looking for ways to keep their happy little liquids from soaking into wood and taking on that odor.

Not possible, the only realistic long term solution is to find plastic trays to line the drawers. Anything else and you will be throwing your hard work in the trash in less than a year.


----------



## Eac67gt (Apr 5, 2017)

> ...Not being a cat owner I have hard time hard time understanding how to really solve all her problems.
> 
> ...
> Like I said no matter what I don t see anything being full proof.
> ...


Myself I totally agree with this. Don't get me wrong but we joke about a piece of string, a brick and the river. Of course my niece doesn't appreciate that joke but it's just that a joke.
Being she is my niece and I always acted as her dad after her dad died I will do my best to build what she wants. It's just another project.


----------



## Eac67gt (Apr 5, 2017)

Again I appreciate everyone's input. This is what I love about forums like this. Lot of people are willing to help and share ideas. I am new here and just rediscovering woodworking after a 20 year break. I was on a machinist forum and it was a great place to share ideas and help.

Everyone have a great week!

Ed


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I would use PVC lumber for the drawers at least. You're also going to need a base with a huge footprint - when you pull out the top box the whole thing will want to tip forward.

Also she should be forewarned that just because two boxes are present doesn't mean they will use both boxes so the whole experiment may be a waste of time. I have two litterboxes in the house and my cats mainly use one.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

> I would use PVC lumber for the drawers at least.
> 
> - dhazelton


Best idea yet.


----------



## MrStyle (Aug 30, 2013)

This is 100% a function over form situation. So a plastic insert/tub is required, especially since even these will need to be cleaned if not replaced at some point. So a melomanie infrastructure with plastic insert would be the way I would go.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Long term you are fighting a losing battle. Cat urine soaks into just abut anything and is caustic. My wife's cats have sprayed a metal cabinet so many times it has eaten through the paint and despite several patch attempts at painting, it it still comes off. I might as well smeared grease on the metal and painted that. LOL. 
In our back building where she puts the cats up for the night in the winter you can forget about getting the smell out, ever! Fresh paint, just soaks right in. Charcoal filter and a fan running for weeks = little if any improvement. Used cleaner they use in hospitals amazingly still smells and now mixed with that ever so present hospital make me want to puke smell.

My final solution for the matter short of getting rid of cats, like you that is NOT going to happen. Wait a few years and burn the building down. Fairly certain that will get er done!!!

ROFLMAO


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I want to know what kind of drawer pulls you're putting on the drawers so the cats can open them. 

If you don't want plastic tubs, I'd use epoxy to coat the wood. Multiple coats for sure.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> In building this I am just looking for ways to keep their happy little liquids from soaking into wood and taking on that odor.
> 
> Not possible, the only realistic long term solution is to find plastic trays to line the drawers. Anything else and you will be throwing your hard work in the trash in less than a year.
> 
> - bondogaposis


Second that from me. As for wood or melemine drawers, then I would suggest a plastic litter box to put inside the drawer. As a cat owner make sure to use one with high sides.


----------



## Eac67gt (Apr 5, 2017)

Update the melamine is holding up well and is staying sealed with silicone caulk. She has no complaints.


----------

